# Excel automatic cell transfer



## BradsNikon (Jan 18, 2008)

Friend of mine informed me there was a way to automatically have information in a cell (result of a formula) show up on the original worksheet and automatically another spread/worksheet (without doing a copy/paste procedure). 1 - Is this possible with Excel 2003 (XP user)? 2 - How complicated is the procedure? 3 -What is this process/procedure called & can it be found in the Help menu?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Essentially you are creating a link between one sheet and another sheet. It's possible with all versions of Excel.

Say you have a sheet called Data and a value in cell A1. You want this to appear in a sheet called Results, cell B5 as well. Go to the Results sheet and click on cell B5. Now insert an equals sign ( = ) and then click on the sheet Data in cell A1. Now press Enter/Return. Any value in A1 will also be showing in B5.


----------

